# How Do Cars & Buses Work



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cars & Buses*















At the beginning of the 20th Century, the cities change drastically. Instead of the old carriages, the people began to use their own private transportation with the new Cars. At the same time, as an alternative within these new vehicles war born the Bus, who became a direct competitor to the tramways and cablecars, specially after the World War 2, and particularly on the American continent. The Bus can usually carry from 50 to 100 passengers.
































































Both the Bus and the Car use the Internal Combustion Engine, fueled by Gasoline or Diesel, and new alternatives such as Biodiesel (vegetable oil) and Electric Batteries. Also, the main parts of the Car and the Bus are supported by the Chassis, a vehicle frame who supports the engine, the transmission, the drive shaft and suspension. While it’s actually common to see the Automatic Transmission on Buses, most of the Cars in the world still use the Manual Gearbox. While the Engine of the Car is placed on the front the Buses usually have their Engines behind the seats. Though the Driving Wheel historically was through Mechanical Contact, most of the cars nowadays use the Hydraulic System, who gives the driver the possibility of a smoother control on the wheels. And in order to control the speed of the vehicle, there’s two types of Brakes: the Foot Brake over the four wheels, by pressing the foot over the pedal, and the Parking Brake or Hand Brake, used to keep the vehicle stationary.


































Parallel to the birth of the Car and the Bus, there was a significant increase on the construction of routes, which in many case evolved into Multi-Lane Highways in order to admit more car, bus and truck traffic. Though the first big network of highways were the german Autobahns in the 1920s, today the biggest network lies in the U.S.A. with a remarkable presence in cities like Los Angeles and some areas of states such as Texas. Both the Routes and the Highways have the same function, but the Highways and Freeways have more lanes and their sophisticated safety systems allow bigger maximum speed numbers. 

























The Cars and the Buses radically changed the way we travel everyday. Unlike the Railways, the Cars have the Comfort and Privacy as their main strengths, and it even became a symbol of status, also becoming, as a result, an essential piece of the 20th Century.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


The Full HD Documentary on the Cars & Buses:


----------

